# Rainbow cichlid questions



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi, I just learned that I am now the proud owner of a rainbow cichlid. It was sold to me as a texas cichlid. I was wondering if it was possible to know the sex when they are about 2 inches in size. I am now thinking to get another one and wanted to create a pair. Also, how long do they take to reach maturity? Max size and also mating. Do they grow fast? Thanks in advance, here is a picture of it.

[


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

They do best in groups, so I'd suggest getting several more. The quantity would depend on the tank dimensions you currently have and other fish in the tank. Please provide that info.

According to cichlidae.com, the fish should top out around 5", and be sexual mature around 2.75". Growth depends on water quality and food.


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

We have a 28g but we are currently shopping for a 75-90g. (Probably the 4' 90g) We will probably buy it in september. Are we talking about months or years? We do a 25-30% water changer every week and feed them blood worms, flakes and cichlid pellets.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What other fish do you have?


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

We have a young blood parrot, 4 torpedoes and a bushy nose plecko. Although it is a bit irrelevant now...  I just come from the fish store that sold me the fish and they realised the mistake they did and checked their listings. It's a red ceibal (australoheros). We had just made peace with the fact that it wasn't a texas. (Someone on this forum id'ed it as a rainbow) We were happy with the rainbow id, now it looks we will live with a little ceibal, at least, they are not too ugly. They told us that they are closer to the convicts than the rainbows. I have some more research to do now....


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Well I can't tell what it is, but I believe the ID came from Mr. Chromedome. A very knowledgeable member. I'd trust him over someone who sold you something that it wasn't then said it was something else.

Are the torpedoes you have the Denison barb?


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, they are Denison barbs, about four inches long. Can't wait to get a bigger place for them. They are really beautiful! The parrot doesn't mind about them too much. They are too fast for it anyway. As for my little mystery friend, honestly, I really hope MrChromedome is right. . Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, I'm afraid Mr. Chromedome was mistaken this time. I did have some doubts due to the placement and size of the lateral spot, but I've never seen photos of Red Ciebal that didn't show them with strong vertical markings. However, those strong vertical markings are usually associated with breeding colors. After doing some checking, your fish does match up with a young Red Ciebal, which is a species I've never kept or even seen alive, for that matter.

I've been told that they are not an overly aggressive species, though I have a hard time believing that. They can be very attractive. They come from the extreme southern part of South America, and can actually tolerate temperate conditions quite well. Oddly, despite the great geographic separation, DNA studies have shown them to be strongly related to some Central American Cichlids.


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you MrChromedome and Iggy. You guys are awesome! The markings are now a little darker than on the picture I posted. The patterns seem to match too. We will keep him no matter what. I'm just not so certain that we will get him some mates. He'll have to behave at least a little... . Lot's of interactions so far. He already eats from the hand of my girlfriend and he always comes to see us. He is very fun. Thanks again.


----------



## madlechuck (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I know it's been a while, but here is some updated pics of my red ceibal. I took them with the light off because as soon as it's on, he becomes really pale. This way, this thread may help some people with he same question in the future. Thanks again!


----------

